# The bezzle



## dharvatis (Jun 22, 2022)

Σήμερα ανακάλυψα ότι υπάρχει αυτή η λέξη για τα χρήματα που νομίζουμε ότι έχουμε, πριν ανακαλύψουμε ότι μας τα έχουν κλέψει  Τη δημιούργησε ο Galbraith τη δεκαετία του '50 για να περιγράψει _the money that companies and individuals think they have safely in their accounts, but which has actually been embezzled by crooks_.
Εμείς θα το λέγαμε «κατάχρασμα»; «χράσμα»; κάτι άλλο;


----------



## anepipsogos (Jun 22, 2022)

Θα είχε ενδιαφέρον να βρεθεί πώς το έχει αποδώσει η Αστερίου στη μετάφραση του βιβλίου του Γκάλμπρεϊθ όπου πρωτοσυναντάμε τον όρο αυτόν (_Το μεγάλο κραχ του 1929,_ εκδ. ΛΙΒΑΝΗ)

Εδώ στο πρωτότυπο (σελ. 133)








The Great Crash, 1929


Of Galbraith's classic examination of the 1929 financial collapse, the Atlantic Monthly said: "Economic writings are seldom notable for their entertainment value, but this book is. Galbraith's prose has grace and wit, and he distills a good deal of sardonic fun from the whopping errors of the...



books.google.gr


----------

